# World War II V12 Panzer Tank Engine



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I can only imagine what it would be like to be a young American soldier walking through a German village, nearing the end of World War II, and hearing the sound of this engine fire up nearby....

I was looking at videos of bulldozers doing some land clearing, and YouTube suggested this video:






@Ren - Now that is a big bore big block.... :lol:

I love how he looks around to see if the noise is upsetting any of his neighbors!! :rofl:


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

That is super cool. Need a wild monster truck to drop that in!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

That thing is nasty! I had the volume up way too loud on my headphones.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Hehe, that's just insane!

There's a guy living near by from me that set out to build a speed boat, originally designed in 1929 for breaking the world speed record for boats. The goal was 100 knots. The boat was originally commissioned by a famous Swedish businessman but it was never built due to the consequences of the great depression. This guy, however, decided to build it from the original drawings just to see if it was actually capable of 100 knots. The hull is all mahogany, and while it was not possible to get the exact engines selected for the original design, he decided to equip it with the closest equivalent available today, two 1940s supercharged 27 litre Rolls Royce Meteor V12 engines.

The sound produced is absolutely *insane*, but as it turned out, the design wasn't capable of 100 knots. After two major accidents during speed trials he abandoned the idea of breaking the speed record of 1929, but it is still a pretty damn cool boat.

Here's a video of the first engine startup (just look at the guys hair when he revs the engines!):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxHETcEWaoo


----------

